# Ride Insano ankle ligament pressure.



## Thelastdeadmous (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in the unenviable position of having to order my boots online, then return them if they don't fit since I don't have a store nearby. One of the pairs of boots I ordered was this year's Ride Insanos. which for the most part by far the best fitting boot out of the bunch, with the exception of some ankle ligament pressure. 

I'm get severe pressure points on the ligaments on the sides of my ankles where I've colored red on the attached picture, especially on the insides of the ankle. They're very comfortable sitting with my ankles relaxed, but just standing or flexing my ankle with give some pressure, and walking can be extremely painful.

Its seems like its just an issue of the insole j-bars are too thick for my foot; would heat molding help cut down on those? As it stands now I doubt I could ride with the pressure points as bad as they are, but I don't want to blindly heat mold them only to find out the j-bars won't change at all and I'll be stuck with boots I can't wear or return.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know heating my Salomon jbar's helped with that same problem once they were heated and conformed it was night and day difference :thumbsup:


----------

